# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar nga Maqedonia!

## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje anëtarë të nënforumit të Maqedonisë!

Ashtu siç u realizua vitin që lam pas një takim mes anëtarëve të forumit nga Tetova (nuk do të thotë që anëtarët nga qyetete e tjera të mos jenë prezent) ashtu do të mbahet edhe këtë vit, për datën vendin ose lokalin do të vin propozime në këtë temë. Ata që janë të interesuar të marin pjesë në këtë takim shkruani në këtë temë dhe poashtu jepni mendimet tuaja në lidhje me takimin.

Rapsoul

----------


## drague

I live Tetovo :buzeqeshje: 

xhi bon ajo qe lypte burr???

M'ka zmetejt krejt. si e fkajtin bre??

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

qka ke thon mre draghuje?

----------


## Jack Watson

ik ortej xhuxh  :perqeshje: 

njaqeta drage

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

majr majr,

bajni noj xhasen t'daj.

----------


## drague

allahile ju t'shqipnis jeni drec


e kom xhet xhuxhe e fkatsin

----------


## Tigrimelara

Kerkoni se pari sponsor pastaj vendtakimi lehte gjendet.

----------


## Beran

Takimin te Cajtojre Xhelili a bon? :P

----------


## besar_atb

> Kerkoni se pari sponsor pastaj vendtakimi lehte gjendet.



Per xhi te duhet taj sponzor a skije 30 den ni kafe ta pajsh a :P :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> Per xhi te duhet taj sponzor a skije 30 den ni kafe ta pajsh a :P


Frajgavec kishte kon aj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Alienated

Ej, a bon ta lam ne Mars be se kam qejf ene une t'vaj

----------


## Besoja

Përshëndetje!
Na thoni datën se kur do mblidheni që edhe në se nuk mundemi dot të vijmë,tju përshëndesim

----------


## faruk_01

po po interesant,,ku te doni thjesht propozoni...pershendetje nga gostivari

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Per xhi te duhet taj sponzor a skije 30 den ni kafe ta pajsh a :P


Jo be un s'paguaj kaffe, vetem birra.

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Frajgavec kishte kon aj


Ashtu eshte, po lajmero me heret qe ta hjek friken  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Ej, a bon ta lam ne Mars be se kam qejf ene une t'vaj


Ri rehat se pa e len ne do e lene koha  :buzeqeshje: 
Ku mund te organizohet Shipja.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ri rehat se pa e len ne do e lene koha 
> Ku mund te organizohet Shipja.


Organizohet sa mirë organizohet të paktën ne vitin që lam pas u organizuam që këtu nga forumi e ke edhe temën dhe u takuam kanë qenë pjesmarës disa nga anëtarët këtu duke mos lënë anash edhe Alienated.

----------


## faruk_01

organizmi eshte shume i thjesht, lereni keto komente po diskutoni me konkrewtish
data vendi dhe ora....

----------


## Davius

T'JA RASIM TETOVARCE!

Xhi bojni ju bre, ini bo si kto partite tona, kurcish sen mirni vesht hahaha

----

Ok, unë po jap propozimin e parë dhe them të takohemi ditën e *Hënë 2 Shkurt, diku në VIP* apo do zgjedhim vendin sipas disponimit. Ne edhe më parë kemi pasur kështu takime, që besoj se edhe ky takim do të jetë shumë frytdhënës! LOL. Shumica e neve që takohemi, kemi edhe numrat privat të celularëve të njeri-tjetrit, kështu që atë ditë do të ketë edhe mesazhe apo thirrje për konfirmime ardhje/mos ardhje! Mirë u takofshim!

----------


## RaPSouL

Davius do të ishte më e përshtatshme të zgjidhet një ditë nga 2 të fundjavës pra e Shtunë ose e Diel meqë ditët tjera mendoj se të gjithë janë të zënë me punë të ndryshme, por gjithsesi do presim edhe mendimet e anëtarëve të tjerë.

----------

